# Any opinions on my wife's first bike?



## swimmingskibble (Apr 9, 2007)

I started a thread about 5 months ago about building my wife a bike (it takes a long time when you only get $30 for each time you donate plasma). Thanks by the way to all you that posted. Now it is coming up on her birthday, and I am almost complete with the project. I did just custom order a pair of pink velocity aerohead rims with DA hubs. They should be here in a week or two. What do you guys think of it? Any suggestions? Thanks for your help!


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Awesome*

It looks great! Does she have any idea? She'll need shorts and a new jersey to go with the bike. Gold star for you.


----------



## swimmingskibble (Apr 9, 2007)

kermit said:


> It looks great! Does she have any idea? She'll need shorts and a new jersey to go with the bike. Gold star for you.


Nope, she doesn't know exactly what it is. I had to tell her that she would be getting a big surprise for her birthday so that she wouldn't open any of the packages sent to our apartment. This will be her first "real" bike (i don't really consider childhood hufffies as a real bike). I am hoping that it will get her into the sport so that we can spend more time together since I am on my bike a lot for my triathlon training. I did get her some shorts last year, but I don't think she was too keen on the idea of spandex. What do you guys prefer? Any other options that don't involve lots of spandex? And where would you suggest getting a "cute" jersey (I'm not the biggest womens fashion whiz.)


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

www.teamestrogen.com

They have gift certificates - she can pick out her own jersey.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

*I'm a little late but here goes.*

That's cool. I wish I was as handy as you with tools in order to build my wife a bike up from scratch, or myself for that matter.

I'm sure she'll love it. Scott makes some pretty cool stuff.

I also know for a fact that my wife would kill me if I ever dared to put pink tape, pedals and bottle cages on her bike. She just doesn't want to stand out. But that's the way she is and I respect her for it.

Enjoy riding together.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

*That Scott is HOT!*

I think her bike is looking HOT! Please post some shots when it is finished. I have a Scott Scale mtn bike & love it. Does that frame have pink decal trim? I know some models do. 
BTW, spandex slides so smoothly on a saddle, once she tries it she will never go back to to baggies or cotton.


----------



## swimmingskibble (Apr 9, 2007)

*It's Finished!!!*

Finally since the start of this project in October, my wife's birthday present is now finished! I just mounted the tires on yesterday. And not to brag or anything, but I think it looks pretty damn good! Thank for your comments. Hopefully someone will be able to use these pics to be inspired (I found that it was pretty hard to find cool pics of pink bikes!)


----------



## swimmingskibble (Apr 9, 2007)

venus said:


> I think her bike is looking HOT! Please post some shots when it is finished. I have a Scott Scale mtn bike & love it. Does that frame have pink decal trim? I know some models do.
> BTW, spandex slides so smoothly on a saddle, once she tries it she will never go back to to baggies or cotton.


Spanks! Unfortunately the frame didn't have any pink decals. That is why I had to make it as girlie as possible with all the other tid bits. But to tell you the truth, even though it is pink and I am a man, I wouldn't mind ridding it personally because it turned out so well.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks great, I'm sure she will enjoy many miles on it. If she decides she needs different saddle, Terry makes a Pink saddle that would really set off the tape, etc. Several women in our ride group have them, including the co-owner of our LBS who has it on her Tri bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

NIce bike. How much does it weigh?


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

Might be the only time one can direct that to a woman...and survive!


----------



## swimmingskibble (Apr 9, 2007)

il sogno said:


> NIce bike. How much does it weigh?


I haven't actually officially weighed it yet, but I would imagine that it is in the 18 to 19 pound range. I could cut weight on the pedals and the cassettes, but I honestly don't think my wife will care. Her old bike was, well.... my old bike. It was a Trek 1400zx with the 14 spd rsx components, and it just didn't fit her well (that is why I think she didn't enjoy ridding as much as I do.) So this one will fit her like a glove!


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

Dude, if she doesn't love it, will you marry me?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

here's a tip for the shorts/ jersey. If she is nervous about wearing the spandex shorts, don't buy here a typical snug fitting cycling jersey. You can buy looser fitting shirts from wal mart that are still made of wicking type polyester that fit more like a T-shirt. If she has a longer, looser fitting shirt to cover he butt, she won't be near as self concious about the shorts. A mens small or medium might even work better, as they will be longer. That's what I got for my wife, who, like me, doesn't look our best in tight fitting cycling wear. The loose shirt is a kind gesture for all our fellow cyclists and motorists out there!


----------



## cosc (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats on the beautiful bike. Please do give us feedback on your wife reaction to such a great present and how she likes the ride.
When buying shorts, look for some that are matte, not the shiny nylon look.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Get her some pink brifter hoods


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 8, 2008)

The bike looks great!  You've done a wonderful job. I hope she enjoys riding it.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Great job! What a lucky wife! Give us a full report on how she likes it (and I'm sure she will).

As for clothes, the baggies are a good idea. I like my spandex, but I have to say that you sort of get what you pay for in cycling shorts. The higher priced shorts often have a "lock and load" quality to them and end up being more flattering. For jerseys, Terry and Shebeest have some nice ones that aren't as form fitting as some. They also have a nice selection of shorts, cycling skirts and knickers (which are both a bit more flattering), too.


----------

